

Ask HN: What are the benefits of putting a beta sign close to the logo? - lgmspb

We are planning to release our first public version soon, but are worried that a beta sign close to the logo may  cost us some users.
======
BtM909
As always, I would suggest A/B testing!

I would guess that a beta logo could potentially hurt if you only have a paid
subscription. If you allow free access, it basically tells users that not
everything might be in place (so that would actually help you keep users).

~~~
lgmspb
Thanks, we are planning to have a free version with some limitations but also
some paid plans, but your point is clear.

